# Atlas EDJ SEAL embossed lid



## diggerdirect (Sep 1, 2011)

Heres a recently found lid embossed ATLAS EDJ SEAL that I haven't found out much about. Any one w/ any info on it? Clear glass, 2 5/8" diameter, dont see it listed in Red Book #9

 Thanks in advance...Al







 And the back side


----------



## coreya (Sep 1, 2011)

According to the Toulouse fruit jar book this is "an Atlas glass lid for screw-band top seal, featuring a deep depression to center on top of beaded neck jar using Mason shoulder seal" Thats all I could find on it.


----------

